# Sick swedish flower chick please help!



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello please help I have a chick that is about six weeks old can't stand was alright till tonight but it's can't stand at all and keeps pushing it self on it side any advise?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Sounds like it might be coccidiosis. Check out this link and see if it applies to your chick.
http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/agdex4616

Good luck!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hows your chick doing ?


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

You won't believe this it turns out that it ran into coop wall and still can't walk, I have built it a chick hammock so it's off the ground and not laying in its own poop and she's eating and drinking quite well. We will just have to wait and see. 
Thanks for replying 
Marie


----------

